# F U M A R E - Gran Habanos cigar tasting...25% of all ONEOFF products same day!



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Come down to *F U M A R E* in Fabulous Reno, NV. and take part in this great event. Specials on *Gran Habanos * cigar lines as well as *25%* off all *ONEOFF* products, in-store only. Friday, September 30th, 4-7pm.

*F U M A R E * 
907 W. Moana ln. 
Reno, NV. 89509 
775-825-1121


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Woo Hoo! I live in fabulous Reno, NV!

Fumare is a great shop and I'll be going.


----------



## DiSiLLuZioN (Sep 7, 2005)

GREAT SHOP! I encourage anyone in the area to check it out. Unfortunately I'll be working this weekend, so I won't be able to make it Friday. Looking to stop by next week though. hopefully I'll have enough time to kick it in their killer lounge this time.


----------

